# Spark Plug Shrouds



## hoggmadd (Mar 4, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, do the stock metal spark plug shrouds fit on headers on an 2006? Also, do the spark plug wires have to be changed to heat resistant wires?.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think you will have any issues. I haven't heard anything that people must do plug wires when doing headers.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The metal plug shrouds should fit most plug wires. Most of the time plug wires is a must when going with headers. I had my metal shroulds off for many moons with my MSD wires, I haven't had any problems. I will be going with insulating boots that go over them.


----------

